# Red Tail Gourami



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

I just got him he is about 7"


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

very nice, :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

wow! hope you have a big tank for that guy! they get HUGE!
looks great


----------



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Rtg*

he is about 7"


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

i know, but he will get much bigger. around 24-30 inches.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice red tipped Giant!!!! I wish I had room for 1 of them. Solar-ton wrote a profile for them in the profile section


----------



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

I got the red tail a mate I got a albino gourami will post pic as soon as I get off work


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

can anyone send me a website adress that i can order oine of thoses beasts?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

give me 5 minutes, time it by post ok....GO


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

DONE 
http://www.petsolutions.com/Albino+True+Giant+Gourami-I-22360-I-C-40001582-C-.aspx

3 minutes!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

what size tank are you going to put it in solar-ton?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

oh man the site ran out of them...sry missed that


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, nice fish!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Petspond sells them on aquabid but he's pricy and 2 of the 3 he is selling are 50-60 dollar dyed albinos and his other one is a 150 dollar 10" red tipped


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

And if you don't mind buying in bulk(and i mean bulk) this place has gouramis cheap
http://www.grandaquatic.com/Gourami-fish.asp
by the looks of it you could buy 24 giants minnium if i read it right for $1.20 apeice. though I don't know what you'd do with the surplus


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, he's pretty cool!


----------

